# General > Business >  Poundstretcher - Opening 26th October In Wick

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Poundstretcher - Opening 26th October In Wick*


The new Poundstretcher store in Wick will open on 26th October..  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

